# Anyone have input on ElDorado kennel?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

posted to wrong thread..


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Try doing a search, I'm positive there have been other post about El Dorado. If you have a particular breeding you want info on just post the name of the sire & dam, someone will be happy to look up and verify OFA clearances for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a thread about El Dorado-

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...eldorado-goldens-va-wonderful-experience.html


----------



## jbuck (Jun 19, 2018)

*Appreciate your input.*

New to forum- thanks for guidance.


----------



## jbuck (Jun 19, 2018)

*Virginia breeder*

Read the thread provided from 2014- my recent experience was very different.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jbuck said:


> Read the thread provided from 2014- my recent experience was very different.


There are a few members that have El Dorado Goldens.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm not an expert on clearances but it does look like they do all the clearances exactly as COE requires. If your looking at the Walker Flurry litter they have "good" hips even back a generation on sire and dam. I would take a puppy from them if I was in the market.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

I don’t have a dog from her but I did speak with her and found her to be super knowledgeable and passionate about her goldens. She’s very natural in her way of dealing with the dogs (and I do not disagree with her). Just be aware that she is on the upper end of pricing and if you do not have a fenced in yard when puppies are available- she won’t sell a puppy to you.


----------



## jbuck (Jun 19, 2018)

*Change in breeder to CaneD'Oro-request clearances*

I'm actually now trying to get clearance information on a dam & sire from a breeder near Richmond Virginia- CaneD'Oro kennels. The dam is " Harmony CaneD'Oro OrnjagladTCme ( from the color litter ) and the Sire is " Sunkota Do the Math ". 


How can I get this info ASAP?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Here is OFA the link to Harmony which looks to me like the have all the desired clearances done. I'm novice at this so maybe someone else will take a look too.

https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1647560

I couldn't get anything to come up for Sunkota Do the Math so either that's not how the name is listed or he's not on there.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

jbuck said:


> I'm actually now trying to get clearance information on a dam & sire from a breeder near Richmond Virginia- CaneD'Oro kennels. The dam is " Harmony CaneD'Oro OrnjagladTCme ( from the color litter )


OFA: https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1647560
Eyes are out of date. Check with the breeder to see if they've got a recent (within the past 12 months) CERF done. They may not have sent it in to be listed or they sent it in and it just hasn't shown up on the website.  




> and the Sire is " Sunkota's Do the Math ".


OFA: https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1501277
Eyes will need to be updated prior to November 2018 but everything looks up and up.


----------



## soprano87 (May 19, 2006)

I exchanged emails with her when I did my research. I didn’t find her to be a good fit for us, based on her responses. Between that and the mixed reviews here, we went elsewhere. 

The dogs are definitely beautiful, pet photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvGoldns (Dec 14, 2013)

In my opinion, you can't beat Eldorado Goldens (I would say "breeder," not a "kennel.) Chris Browning breeds for temperament, health, agility, appearance, etc. Her dogs win at many shows. She truly cares about her dogs.


----------



## Hondo164 (Feb 13, 2018)

Strongly agree, Chris is an excellent breeder that loves her dogs and they are wonderful temperament. I just picked up a male Friday and she spent almost 3 hours going over everything how to feed, train, health, etc. He is a companion pup and she could have just done a fast intro but she didn’t.


LuvGoldns said:


> In my opinion, you can't beat Eldorado Goldens (I would say "breeder," not a "kennel.) Chris Browning breeds for temperament, health, agility, appearance, etc. Her dogs win at many shows. She truly cares about her dogs.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

jbuck said:


> I'm actually now trying to get clearance information on a dam & sire from a breeder near Richmond Virginia- CaneD'Oro kennels. The dam is " Harmony CaneD'Oro OrnjagladTCme ( from the color litter ) and the Sire is " Sunkota Do the Math ".
> 
> 
> How can I get this info ASAP?



A little too late but...

It is Sunkota's Do The Math. He is a gorgeous boy, his clearances are there. I have his brother and he is the most lovable and loyal golden I have ever owned.


----------



## Kpannuzzo (May 9, 2019)

*I have had 5 goldens over the last 30 years*



jbuck said:


> Golden breeder located near Gum Spring, VA outside of Richmond. Breeder is Chris Browning.


Sorry I did not reply sooner. I just saw this post.

Over the last 30 years, I have had 5 Goldens. The first 2 from Goldrush in Princeton NJ and the last 3 from Eldorado in Richmond Va.

I lost the 1st Goldrush to Lymphoma at 4 years old.... I purchased the second Goldrush puppy before the Lymphoma Diagnosis but he lasted till he was 10. After the experience with Goldrush - A highly reputable breeder when I first when there, I was not going back for more. I would not recommend Goldrush, period.

I first met with Chris Browning when she was delivering a puppy in NJ and she brought along two older dogs for me to see. One 4 year old and an 11 year old golden who outran my 2 year old golden (the second goldrush dog). I was very impressed. ALL GOLDEN PUPPYS ARE BEAUTIFUL. But seeing a puppy, a 4 year old and the 11 year old was meant I was seeing what my dog would look like as he aged.

I drove down to Richmond to Eldorado to pick up my puppy and saw the Mother, the Father, and two generations of dogs from which my puppy was a direct descendant. The oldest one was over 15 and still healthy.

My first puppy from Chris lived for 12 years, the second one for 14 years.

My current Golden is 4 and is an amazing dog. I lost the 14 year old a year & a half ago.

I am now considering driving back for a second one.

I will absolutely go back to Eldorado.

Kevin Pannuzzo
Brielle, NJ

[email protected]


----------



## LuvGoldns (Dec 14, 2013)

Eldorado Goldens, Oilville, VA. I recommend Chris Browning and Eldorado Goldens without reservation. As noted below, she is a breeder who is passionate about her dogs. She breeds for temperament, health, appearance, etc. My Amber, now 7, is the best dog I've ever had (third golden). Yes, a dog from Eldorado costs quite a bit. I think this is because Chris raises show dogs. Amber is "just a pet"--but superb in every way. Chris had her trained at a boot camp. She was 10 months old when I got her, and I've never had a more obedient, or sweeter, dog. I paid more for Amber than I had in mind but have NEVER regretted it.


----------



## Haotian Ye (Aug 29, 2019)

Do you know that if she sell her dog to a people live in apartment? Thank you very much!


----------



## LuvGoldns (Dec 14, 2013)

I doubt it. Golden retrievers need real, vigorous exercise almost every day. A walk down the street is not enough. They need to be able to run and go after balls (most do), swimming, etc. This might be a problem. Please ask Chris. I don't know, but this is what I think.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just because someone lives in an apartment doesn't mean their dog won't get tons of exercise. I have never had a yard, but I live within a 5-7 minute walk of three different parks, all with off leash areas where I can throw a ball with a Chuck-It. And we regularly drive to places where my dog can swim and run on trails off leash. 

I always say, if you live in a 3000 sq. foot home, does your Golden run endless laps throughout it? Probably not. He probably pretty much hangs out wherever you are, right? Same in a smaller home. A dog can live in any size home - it's what you do with him outside that counts.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

We are waiting to see if a recent breeding took. So all of a sudden I'm getting tons of puppy inquiries. Just yesterday I got one from someone who lives in an apartment. In her questionnaire she promises that the dog will get lots of exercise. Then, in going through the rest of the questionnaires, it turns out that everyone promises that a dog we sell to them will get lots of exercise. It's a ubiquitous assertion, and the less space people have, the more vehement they are in promising that the dog will receive adequate exercise.

So, from a breeder's perspective, it can be very difficult to determine which cave dweller really will give the puppy tons of exercise, and which are just saying what you want to hear so they can get a puppy from you. Or maybe they are truly well-intentioned and plan to give the dog adequate exercise, just as they are equally well-intentioned when they make their New Years resolutions that fall by the wayside before January is over. Also, some cave dwellers misunderstand what a dog needs. One apartment person wrote that he runs five miles a day and will take the dog with him, not understanding that repeated five-mile runs will do serious orthopedic damage to a developing adolescent dog. He had no alternative plan to exercise the puppy.

Then there is the fact that most apartment dwellers don't stay in the same apartment for 10 years or more, and when they move it is often to another apartment. A new apartment that may have new rules about pets, or that may not have access to that great place to exercise dogs that was a 5 minute walk from the previous apartment. Cave dwellers are often younger and less stable than those who have settled into owning a single family home. Their living situations are often still developing, as they move into careers and living situations and family. There is much greater long term concern about radical change for those who rent apartments than there is for those who own houses.

Thus, for myself, while I have no hard and fast rule against puppy buyers who live in apartments (and have placed puppies with cave dwellers), such situations do get extra scrutiny. I do make it a point to remember that I wasn't that stable, either, for a while. And that I raised a Golden Retriever while living aboard a sailboat, and that dog had an amazing life. She became a marine rescue dog. She swam every day. She moved with me to the Virgin Islands, where she had a pool, acres to run, and the Caribbean Sea. She moved back to California with me, where she lived in an apartment for a while, and then to a house with a pool, and finally died in a house by the beach. But not everyone is as crazy about dogs as I am, and not everyone will sacrifice career and lifestyle to care for a dog. So, living in an apartment is definitely a red flag, but is not itself determinative.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> We are waiting to see if a recent breeding took. So all of a sudden I'm getting tons of puppy inquiries. Just yesterday I got one from someone who lives in an apartment. In her questionnaire she promises that the dog will get lots of exercise. Then, in going through the rest of the questionnaires, it turns out that everyone promises that a dog we sell to them will get lots of exercise. It's a ubiquitous assertion, and the less space people have, the more vehement they are in promising that the dog will receive adequate exercise.
> 
> So, from a breeder's perspective, it can be very difficult to determine which cave dweller really will give the puppy tons of exercise, and which are just saying what you want to hear so they can get a puppy from you. Or maybe they are truly well-intentioned and plan to give the dog adequate exercise, just as they are equally well-intentioned when they make their New Years resolutions that fall by the wayside before January is over. Also, some cave dwellers misunderstand what a dog needs. One apartment person wrote that he runs five miles a day and will take the dog with him, not understanding that repeated five-mile runs will do serious orthopedic damage to a developing adolescent dog. He had no alternative plan to exercise the puppy.
> 
> ...



But isn't it equally hard to know if someone who lives in a house with a yard is going to give a dog adequate exercise? It will be easier for them to just put the dog out in the yard to do its business, but that's not exercise. If I were a breeder, it would be the hardest thing for me to trust that the dog would get enough exercise - because my bar is pretty high! Does it come down to a gut feeling? You get to know the person, hear about their lifestyle, etc. and make a decision? It must be the hardest thing. I know when I bought my first puppy, I thought we would do nice leash walks, maybe walks in the woods. I had no idea how much I (and she) would love playing ball and love swimming and going for LONG hikes in the woods. We discovered all that together because she had great energy and I made it a priority. My second pup, I knew I would have the same active lifestyle with her, but I had no idea I would be getting into hunt training, tracking and dockdiving. What am I trying to say? I guess just that I did all this living in apartments and a townhouse (which I own) with no yard. 

I totally agree that early on in life, apartment-living suggests instability - mine sure did! But I did get my first Golden when I lived in an apartment (third floor walk-up, HUGE two bedroom) because my life had settled down, and then she moved with me to another city and another apartment, and then to my current no-yard townhouse where she lived most of her life and where my current dog has only lived. And sadly, as real estate goes through the roof in so many places, many people will never get out of apartments. If they can afford to buy, it might be a condo or a townhouse. I still maintain it's more about the life you live OUTSIDE your dwelling - be it apartment or condo or house or cave - than the dwelling itself. (But even as I write that, I KNOW in my gut I would have a harder time selling to someone who lived on the 23rd floor of a building than a ground level home just because I can NOT comprehend how you can possibly housetrain a puppy with an elevator in between your home and the outdoors!! I did it from a third-floor walk-up (and got some pretty great muscles running up and down those stairs carrying a puppy a million times a day) but you have no control over an elevator!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> But isn't it equally hard to know if someone who lives in a house with a yard is going to give a dog adequate exercise? It will be easier for them to just put the dog out in the yard to do its business, but that's not exercise. If I were a breeder, it would be the hardest thing for me to trust that the dog would get enough exercise - because my bar is pretty high! Does it come down to a gut feeling? You get to know the person, hear about their lifestyle, etc. and make a decision? It must be the hardest thing.


Yes, there is the danger of those with a yard thinking that opening the back door and shooing the dog out constitutes exercise. After you do it enough times, you get a feel for who is going to exercise the dog and who is less likely to. That's why I made it a point to mention that I've placed puppies in all kinds of situations including apartments. It's not a "gut feeling" so much as learning patterns. People feel unique, but they manage to categorize themselves without even knowing. You just have to learn to read the patterns.



> I totally agree that early on in life, apartment-living suggests instability - mine sure did! ... I still maintain it's more about the life you live OUTSIDE your dwelling - be it apartment or condo or house or cave - than the dwelling itself.


Someone sold me a dog when I lived on a sailboat. A sailboat! Not even an apartment. And that dog had an amazing life. I had her for 14 years, and we went all over the western hemisphere together. Wherever I went, she went. She got her picture in the paper for saving someone from drowning. But could the breeder have known that I wouldn't dump her because raising a Golden on a boat is a really dumb idea? No. In truth that breeder couldn't have cared less what that puppy's life was going to be, she only cared that my check cleared.

I do care about the puppies' lives. Indeed, that's all I care about.

My duty is to the puppies that I bring into this world. My duty to them is to find them the home that will give them the biggest little life they can have; that when 14 years later that owner is holding the dog in his arms as the dog takes its final breath, if he could that dog would say, "Wow, what an amazing journey this has been. I've had the most incredible life ever."

If that's with someone who lives in an apartment, great! But how can you find those amazing homes? You do your due diligence and use your best judgment, but I've certainly had a few I wished I had placed elsewhere. I placed a puppy with a lady in her 70s who has had Goldens her whole life, and has done all sorts of great things with them. But suddenly she's not mobile anymore, and she still has a young, eager, active, athlete of a Golden. Do I wish I had placed that puppy elsewhere? Yeah, I do. She loves that dog, but my duty is to the puppies, not the owners. She lives in a condo, btw.

We can't know everything, so we have to do our best and play the odds, I suppose.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> Someone sold me a dog when I lived on a sailboat. A sailboat! Not even an apartment. And that dog had an amazing life. I had her for 14 years, and we went all over the western hemisphere together. Wherever I went, she went. She got her picture in the paper for saving someone from drowning. But could the breeder have known that I wouldn't dump her because raising a Golden on a boat is a really dumb idea? No. In truth that breeder couldn't have cared less what that puppy's life was going to be, she only cared that my check cleared.



That sounds like such an incredible life for a dog - and for her human! I bet it was also a ton of work. 

Some of my favourite days with my dog are when I just take her with me all day - not to do dog sports, but just living life. I think it's why I love road tripping with my dog. You are together 100% of the time. Must have been amazing to do it for so many years.


----------



## Menzie (Oct 21, 2019)

jbuck said:


> Golden breeder located near Gum Spring, VA outside of Richmond. Breeder is Chris Browning.


I have a male Golden from Eldorado Goldens. To put their quality in perspective... When the vets receptionist stops you in another town because she recognizes your dog, and she is excited that she finally has the chance to show him to her husband and calls out in a crowd; you know something special is happening. The quality of the animal I received from Chris at Eldorado, I believe to be unique. This is the best animal I have ever owned or known. My last Golden was beautiful and amazing, but the Golden Male I got from Eldorado is world class. I have never witnessed this level of quality and I would recommend them to anyone looking for a unique Golden Retriever.


----------



## LuvGoldns (Dec 14, 2013)

Reply to Sweet Girl post from 09-03-2019:


"Just because someone lives in an apartment doesn't mean their dog won't get tons of exercise."

You are absolutely right. Obviously you make sure your dog gets the exercise he/she needs. This is so important for Goldens. Some folks, regardless of where they live, do not make sure the dog gets enough exercise. The "Dog Whisperer" on TV used to point out that some behavior problems can be a result of not enough exercise. Dogs need exercise, and without it they become restless, bored, and less healthy.


----------



## KgirlNrva (Sep 19, 2020)

Can you share your experience? I’m looking into Eldorado...along with two others.


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

I am currently waiting for a puppy from Eldorado Goldens. We met with Chris (she requires it) and I could tell how much she cares for the breed. She spent over 3 hours with us going over her philosophy and we met all of her dogs. They are truly amazing. A friend of ours has gotten two from her, and one lived to be 12-13 and the other is just a year old. Both of their temperaments were wonderful (and of course, they were incredibly handsome).


----------



## jenpitzer5588 (7 mo ago)

I had THE worst experience with Christine Browning of El Dorado Goldens. The dogs might be fine, but holy heck, I've never dealt with a breeder herself with worse temperament. I had some questions, and she went straight into berating me for even asking or questioning her, and finished the call by hanging up on me after screaming "she can do what she wants" --- I would avoid her at all costs


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

jenpitzer5588 said:


> I had THE worst experience with Christine Browning of El Dorado Goldens. The dogs might be fine, but holy heck, I've never dealt with a breeder herself with worse temperament. I had some questions, and she went straight into berating me for even asking or questioning her, and finished the call by hanging up on me after screaming "she can do what she wants" --- I would avoid her at all costs


I am sorry to hear this. I’ve always had a positive interaction with Chris (although I had a similar encounter with another breeder near me when I first started looking, which made me keep looking). I hope you find the breeder that works for you.


----------

